# Razorbacks - TLLC or TLHB?



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

based on the plastic kit, what should i put on my razorback; a twin linked lascannon, or a twin linked heavy bolter?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

honestly, I find it more useful with Lascannons. The best configuration is Las/Twin Linked Plasma gun. That's both anti tank and personnel. But the model is only available in ancient ancient metal.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Fallen said:


> based on the plastic kit, what should i put on my razorback; a twin linked lascannon, or a twin linked heavy bolter?


If you can, magnatize. If you can't, as a Nid player who has had four or five of those buggers spammed on me in some games, the TLLC destroys monsterous creatures and is probably a pretty good anti tank.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Certainly the lascannon. One heavy bolter isn't really much of a worry to anything.

I'd also recommend magnets, or just not sticking parts of it together. If you leave the turret ring thing and one cupola unglued you can use it as a rhino when you want to as well.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I just go for the HB, but that's only because it's a 5pt upgrade from a rhino for my Havoks (LFs).


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

With Codex Marines I prefer the heavy bolter because I like really cheap transports. It keeps the Razorback low on the opponent's list of things to a'splode.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I have to vote for the TLLC, I much prefer the basic rhino over TLHB, sure its only +5pts but you lose 4 guys from the inside (unless you know you'll never ever have a situation where you need the space.
TLLC is always good- reliably takes a wound off most MCs almost every turn and can be levelled against enemy transports if other weapons fail against them- fire off all th heavy units first and then use TLLC razorbacks to make up against targets you rolled badly for.

I would say that TLLC is only if the unit inside doesnt matter too much- I used mine for a basic unit of grey hunters that wasnt going to kill anyone but advanced 6" a turn and was around late game to grab objectives. If the razorback has something like a command squad inside then go for a cheap one you can race towords the enemy without losing significant firepower (I used the TLHF version for that role- get up to the enemy and then burn them as the squad comes out to play).

The razorback options are all great, if I was borrowning a marines army that included a razorback with a random weapons option on it I could find use for it no matter what they are. If it was in the kit then TLAC would be my primary choice, but I never got round to converting it (and wouldnt take it off my LRC).


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

My main objection with the heavy bolter one is that it's just worse than a rhino. The squad inside can fire more than it can if they open up the top hatch. If you wanted your army to have a kill point with a single heavy bolter, which is possible I suppose, you could get an attack bike. 

I find the tactical applications for razorbacks to be pretty limited. I have had some success with a unit of 6 grey hunters (5 and a WG) in a razorback with las/plas. This unit can loiter around behind my main assault, which tends to involve land raiders, and help to pick off things like transports or obliterators. 

While there is a trend currently for meltas and long fangs, I tend to appreciate things that can fire on turn one, which means mobile long ranged things like typhoons and razorbacks. A shot on turn 1 is a lot more valuable than a shot on turn 2 or 3, because it has much more of a destabalising effect on your opponent to break his transports in his deployment zone. A razorback with a lascannon and a squad inside can really help to win the game, not by doing anything spectacular but by helping out where needed and keeping a useful reserve scoring unit to grab objectives late in the game.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

when it comes to the plastic kit them Lascannons as the heavy bolter tho cheap arn't that great. Othwise i woulkd suggest the Assault Cannons or the Plasma/Lascannon. that can be easily converted.
The Assault Cannons you can get the Tornado Assault Cannons bitz and convert your cannon tho green stuff maybe required however it is worth a shot. 
The other one is easy. Use 1 of the lascannons and then strap a Plasmagun the other side where the other cannon would go. It works quite well. It also makes your Razorback far more effective.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

The las/plas really is the, from a "what it can do" standpoint the way to go. If you've only got the new kit and don't feel like converting, then go with tllc. It'll give you a s9 shot that hits almost every round. That'll help a lot against mech armies and is better than HBs against TMCs.

That being said, it _is_ a plastic kit, so you might consider getting your hands dirty and converting it. That'll increase your flexibility, and what's more it'll make you better at taking down transports that you flank at close range.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

If converting, the single lascannon from the bastion kit fits on it. You could then fit either plasma guns on the cannon itself or mount them on one of the cupolas. It's a bit different but it's pretty cool. It shoots a whole lot for its cost.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

if your just using the kit go lascannon all the way and put assaulty stuff in the razorback. bam!


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

I've found that twin lascannon is the best because you are almost guaranteed to hit something with those honkin' guns every single time you shoot them. Besides, not many things can survive a lascannon shot.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

ya im just thinking of using the TLLC set, & since i cant magnetize if i dont want to have it i can always downgrade it to TLHB - which is easier imo for the opposing player to deal with than vice-versa

thanks every1 for the help


----------

